# Ewiges umstecken von Kabeln?



## nordi (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zu einer Verkabelung:

Ich habe drei Geräte:

1. Macbook
2. Fernseher
3. Airport Express

Leider kann ich immer nur eins an meine Anlage anschließen. Alle Geräte werden mit einem Chinch/Klinke-Kabel mit der Anlage verbunden. Wenn ich beispielsweise Sound vom Fernseher auf der Anlage hören will, muss ich das Kabel vom Macbook aus der Anlage abstecken und das vom Fernseher in die Anlage einstecken. Wenn ich Ton vom Macbook dann hören will, muss ich den Fernseher abstecken und das Kabel vom Macbook einstecken. Zum Airport: (Die Musik streame ich über WLAN von meinem Macbook zum Airport, der wieder ein Kabel zur Anlage hat) 

Kann man das irgendwie eleganter lösen  ? Das ich eventuell einen Switch nehmen, den ich einfach nur umklappen kann oder so etwas? Und in welcher Preisklasse befindet sich das? 

Lieben Dank für Antworten.


----------



## Zinken (2. Dezember 2010)

Die Preisklasse dürfte zwischen 10 und 20 Euro liegen... 
z.B. sowas: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/350731/3-WEG-AUDIO-INPUT-CONTROL/1320012


----------



## nordi (2. Dezember 2010)

Super, vielen Dank für die Auskunft! Ich habe den Samsung LE37 C650. Ich habe eben in der EMail einfach mal behauptet, dass der über einen Chinch-Eingang verfügt.. wie kann man das nachgucken, habe von Verkabelung keine Ahnung und leider auch nicht mehr die Anleitung von dem Ding.. Vielleicht geht das auch über deine Kenntnis hinaus, aber kann ich auch, wenn ich den Sound nicht über die Anlage laufen lassen will irgendwie einstellen, dass der TV bzw. Mac die eigenen Lautsprecher benutzt?


----------



## tombe (2. Dezember 2010)

> ..dass der über einen Chinch-Eingang verfügt.. wie kann man das nachgucken..


Du meinst du weißt nicht wie ein Chinchanschluß aussieht? Dann Schau mal hier, so müssen die Stecker aussehen. Wie die Buchsen sein müssen kannst du ja davon ableiten.

Chinchkabel


----------



## chmee (2. Dezember 2010)

Wenn der LCD-TV einen eingebauten Tuner hat (zB DVB-T) dann hat er mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit auch einen RCA-Ausgang (so heisst Cinch am "Internationalsten"). 

mfg chmee


----------



## nordi (2. Dezember 2010)

Hi, ja an der Seite befinden sich so ein roter und ein weißer... und ein gelber?! Der Fernseher hat auch einen integrierten DVB-T Tuner. Ich werde dann mal gucken, ob ich so ein Gerät wie oben genannt auftreibe! Kann man das dann auch einstellen, dass die jeweiligen Geräte ihren eigenen Lautsprecher benutzen?


----------



## chmee (2. Dezember 2010)

Erste rhetorische Frage : Das hört sich nach nem Eingang an. 1. sitzt er an der Seite, da würde in der Regel kein Hersteller einen Ausgang hinsetzen und (2) macht es wenig Sinn, das FBAS-Video-Signal (RCA-gelb) rauszuführen.. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du ein Handbuch hast, wo die Schnittstellen beschrieben sind. Ich bitte Dich drum, Jenes zu Rate zu ziehen und nicht alle Antworten von Uns zu fordern. 

Zweite Frage : In der Regel Ja. Was manchmal nervig ist, ist die Lautstärkeregelung. Manchmal ist der LineOut mit dem Lautstärkeregler des Fernsehers verbunden, oft auch nicht. Heisst also, zum Regeln der Lautstärke musst Du Verstärker und Fernseher hoch/runter regeln. Bitte wieder Anleitung in die Hand nehmen. RTFM.

mfg chmee


----------

